# Great Singles Ad!



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

This has to be one of the best singles newspaper ads ever printed. It is reported to have been listed in the Atlanta Journal. 

SINGLE BLACK FEMALE seeks male companionship, ethnicity unimportant. I'm a very good girl who LOVES to play. I love long walks in the woods, riding in your pickup truck, hunting, camping and fishing trips, cozy winter nights lying by the fire. Candlelight dinners will have me eating out of your hand. I'll be at the front door when you get home from work, wearing only what nature gave me. Call (404) 875-6420 and ask for Daisy, I'll be waiting.... 

Please scroll down























Over 15,000 men found themselves talking to the Atlanta Humane Society... !


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

thats a great one


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

My blonde is cuter.[attachment=0:2doff9da]stuff 011.jpg[/attachment:2doff9da]


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

they all look good to me


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

I am suprised the Atlanta Humane soiety mentioned hunting or fishing. The Humane Societys in Utah will not adopt dogs out to hunters. They have told me that they would put a dog down before the would willingly let it be adopted by someone who plans on hunting with it.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Loke said:


> My blonde is cuter.[attachment=0:3pu8gkyi]stuff 011.jpg[/attachment:3pu8gkyi]


Blondes have more FUN :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Texscala said:


> I am suprised the Atlanta Humane soiety mentioned hunting or fishing. The Humane Societys in Utah will not adopt dogs out to hunters. They have told me that they would put a dog down before the would willingly let it be adopted by someone who plans on hunting with it.


Same deal if you plan on keeping the dog outside. To think about that is incredibly ignorant. How did dogs survive thousands of years outside or at least hundreds in the Rocky Mountains? So, if they have a cow or a horse dropped off is it the same requirement (not that any one would drop off a cow or a horse), but I would have to say that a dog is much better suited for the cold climate that equine or bovine. *\-\* *\-\*


----------

